# Modify ROPS



## machold

My B3030 has a rigid frame ROPS. Anyone ever modify a ROPS to add hinges to make it foldable?

Does anyone have a price for a Kubota foldable for the B3030?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I have a rigid Rops on my Deere, but I just raised the garage door height because I added a canopy to it.


----------



## Thomas

My Kubota L has the fold down ROPS,I've to fold the ROPS down.

Have you visit your Kubota dealer/dealers,for they migh have used etc ROPS hanging around or ideas...if you decide to trade your tractor in at dealer w/modify ROPS you'll get less..this I know.


----------



## machold

I'm thinking instead of lowering the height of the ROPS, lower but still safe.


----------



## Thomas

I lower the ROPS on my last Kubota.
I measure down from the top both sides than cut.
Save the top piece of ROP,than measure again standing both sq.tubing what I wanted to remove and cut.
I than welded top of ROPS back to bottom standing ROPS and grind extra weld clean,than cut grind 3/8" flat stock on all 4 sides to beef up joint...both joints.


----------



## machold

My rigid ROPS seems pretty low (not far above my head and I'm short). Maybe I shouldn't go lower: I hate to use my head as a roll-over bar...


----------



## ErnieS

Mine sits almost 2 feet over my head. (I'm 5'9") It folds in about 2 minutes. Take out the top bolts, back off the lock nuts on the bottom bolts about 1 turn and pull it down. The knobs have 5/16 threaded shafts. They are for lining up the holes when you erect the top part of the ROPS


----------



## machold

Nice pics. I assume this is a modded ROPS?


----------



## ErnieS

That's the way it came. See tractor in my avatar.
Not too hard to do as a mod though. Just 2 nested "U" channels. Could be cut out of box channel or bent


----------



## MHarryE

A ROPS is certified. Any customer modification voids the certification. People involved in accidents sue, and they go for the person/company with the deepest pockets. A modified ROPS stands out in a lawsuit. If you want to modify your ROPS and feel it will not be a problem to you, there is nothing to stop you from doing it, but if you trade the tractor at a dealer it is very likely the dealer will deduct the price of a new ROPS.


----------



## kevindsingleton

MHarryE said:


> A ROPS is certified. Any customer modification voids the certification. People involved in accidents sue, and they go for the person/company with the deepest pockets. A modified ROPS stands out in a lawsuit. If you want to modify your ROPS and feel it will not be a problem to you, there is nothing to stop you from doing it, but if you trade the tractor at a dealer it is very likely the dealer will deduct the price of a new ROPS.


This is truth. Be very careful, because you are probably relinquishing some rights if you modify the ROPS. 

My newer B-series Kubota has a folding ROPS that has a plate at each hinge and a hitch pin, so that the ROPS can be set to several different angles from straight up to straight down, and several positions in between. I don't use mine, so it stays folded all the way down, with a cargo carrier bolted on it, and several tool mounts.


----------



## machold

I abandoned the idea. Not worth the trouble. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Fluid

machold said:


> My B3030 has a rigid frame ROPS. Anyone ever modify a ROPS to add hinges to make it foldable?
> 
> Does anyone have a price for a Kubota foldable for the B3030?


Maybe you try New Holland they have foldable ROPs on there newer tractors. My TC35A New Holland is about the same size as your Ford. Just a thought. Good Luck


----------

